# Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge Motorsport is now offering the ever popular Blue Flame exhaust systems again for the Audi TT.








To coincide with our first stocking order of exhaust systems to Blue Flame UK, we would like to offer a group buy to the public.








We will be keeping this group buy open for a few weeks, so as to allow plenty of opportunity to make your decision and to join. There will be no cap on the number of participants allowed, but we will require a minimum of 10 systems to be ordered to make this happen. 
System features include:
- 100% 304 grade stainless steel
- fully CNC mandrel bent
- hand welded construction
- high flow catalytic converters are FIA-approved 100 cell metal substrate
- direct bolt-on installation
- includes all necessary hardware for installation
- lifetime warranty (_2 yrs. on catalytic converters_) on material and craftsmanship to original purchaser
A qualifying system will consist of the following:
Cat-less Downpipe/Midpipe – 2 orders = 1 system
Catted Downpipe/Midpipe – 1 order = 1 system
Any Cat-Back – 1 order = 1 system
Any Turbo-Back – 1 order = 1 system
With a minimum of 10 systems ordered, we will offer a *15% discount* from the list price.
*MK1 TT 180 2WD group buy pricing is as follows:*
*2.5" Cat-less Downpipe (to use with stock cat-back)* - $267
*2.5" Downpipe with High-Flow Cat (to use with stock cat-back)* - $540
*2.5" Cat-Back System* - $459
*Full 2.5" Turbo-Back (with cat)* - $999
*Full 2.5" Turbo-Back (cat-less)* - $727
_______________________________________________________
*MK1 TT 225 AWD group buy pricing is as follows:*
*3" Cat-less Downpipe (to use with stock cat-back)* - $430
*3" Downpipe with High-Flow Cat (to use with stock cat-back)* - $821
*High-Flow Cat Section (to OEM Downpipe)* - $998
*De-Cat Pipe (to OEM Downpipe)* - $297
*3" Cat-Back System* - $647
*3" Turbo-Back (with cat)* - $1468
*3" Turbo-Back (cat-less)* - $1077
*The reason that the high-flow cat section to mate to the OEM downpipe is so much more expensive than the full replacement downpipe is that the full replacement downpipe uses only 1 catalytic converter, whereas the cat replacement pipe uses 2 catalytic converters. 
From a cost savings perspective, it really makes sense to order the full replacement downpipe.*
180 2WD downpipe with cat








225 quattro full replacement downpipe with cat








225 quattro cat-pipe for OEM downpipe








Cat-back
























This group buy will remain open tentatively until Friday March 26th. You have until this date to join, or to notify us of your desire to be removed from the group buy.
A 50% deposit will be charged at the closing of the group buy (_date specified above_), thereby committing you to the order, with the remaining 50% to be billed upon shipment of the system to you.
Shipping costs from Forge US to you will vary based on the system ordered (_box weight and dimensions will vary_) and the delivery address, and will be calculated and billed upon shipment. We will notify you individually of the available shipping options and costs prior to shipment.
We cannot commit to a specific delivery date at this time, but we will liase with Blue Flame UK for the quickest possible delivery of the systems, and we will keep everyone apprised of the progress as we receive any updates.
To participate in this group buy, you *MUST* e-mail *[email protected]* to add your name to the list, submitting the following information:
- Name
- Forum Username (_specify the forum as well. ie: [email protected] from VWVortex_)
- System Being Ordered
- Billing Address
- Shipping Address (if different)
- Desired Payment Method and Details
This is not exclusive to VW and Audi exhaust systems only. Systems for other applications qualify and are available to order as well. Please contact us if you are interested in another system not listed.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:30 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy ([email protected])*

so whats the discount?
how much is normal?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy (speed51133!)*

15% more than whats posted above!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy ([email protected])*

any pics of looks?
i can only find this:
http://www.blueflameperformanc...eid=3
it is full 3in, correct? even the dual tips are both 3in? what are the mufflers like? straight through or baffled?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy (speed51133!)*

There are lots of archived threads on here, Audiworld, and possibly the Audizine forums as well with pics of the TT systems, which we sold a few years ago.
Here's one for reference:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4750177


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

isn't the BlueFlame a 2.75" system?
sounds like a good deal if we can get 10 people to order. 


_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 2:42 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

In the Blue Flame price list, they specify 3" for the 225/quattro systems and 2.5" for the 180/2WD systems!
And this is open to all other VAG models as well, so we'll likely hit 10 people pretty soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have blue flame exhaust and would reccommend it to anyone teetering on the fence! Great sounding system!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We'll be following up with folks who pm'd or emailed us over the next few days. Lot's of interest!


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

if we get a price for the 225 turboback i might be in....


----------



## Avanteix (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (AnotherReflex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnotherReflex* »_if we get a price for the 225 turboback i might be in....

Same here... 


_Modified by Avanteix at 12:00 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy (speed51133!)*

What about downpipe with cat for someone who already has a catback system?


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

What about the 180hp quattro?


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

email sent, I'm interested!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

im very interested in the 3"downpipe catless..


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

more info please!! Im totally down for a downpipe but dont know what will fit my 180Q


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

We need to clear up some pricing discrepancies with Blue Flame, and then we'll list the downpipe pricing.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Please post info on the AWD Dp and Prices








I just got your cat back and and I def need a downpipe 
Thx 
Edit: 
I saw you are selling Dp that will mate to a stock Cat back. . But what about us guys who already bought and love your cat back and are now buying your Downpipe ? hopefully there is some good price loving for US too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jason bouchard at 9:10 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_isn't the BlueFlame a 2.75" system?

Its 2.5" from the slipjoint to 2.75" by the time it joins the muffler


_Modified by l88m22vette at 7:32 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (AnotherReflex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnotherReflex* »_if we get a price for the 225 turboback i might be in....

same here...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
Its 2.5" from the slipjoint to 2.75" by the time it joins the muffler



Why would they make it bigger towards the muffler... its effectively a 2.5" exhaust because it's only going to flow as much as the most restrictive part of the exhaust allows it to flow.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Its smaller at the connector because the stock dp connection is 2.5"


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy ([email protected])*

Does the 2.5" Cat-Back System also fit on the 225?


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
Its 2.5" from the slipjoint to 2.75" by the time it joins the muffler

_Modified by l88m22vette at 7:32 PM 3-8-2010_

I took mine from a 3" dp exit to as close to the 2.75 BF side as possible, works awesome, parts from the factory had it at 2.5"


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

Great Exhaust System! I have it on my car for over 3 years now and it still sounds GREAT without any highway drone like the Borla has.
Not obnoxiously loud either like some ricers Fart Cans. Just a nice low rumble. Also quality is first rate and fitment is great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have the original cat back I think it's 2.5 inches. I since then installed a 3 inch down pipe and would love to upgrade to a 3 inch.
I wonder is there a part that would convert from the 2.5 to 3 inch without buying the entire cat back? 
Fantastic Price btw on a great system. Puts the Borla to shame in quality. If you want noise get the Borla, if you want durability and a great mellow sound get Blue Flame.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Hows the fit on the downpipe? John's 42DD hits or is very close in several places. Looks like the blueflame has the exhaust hanger on it?
Any options for ceramic coat? 

_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_Great Exhaust System! I have it on my car for over 3 years now and it still sounds GREAT without any highway drone like the Borla has.
Not obnoxiously loud either like some ricers Fart Cans. Just a nice low rumble. Also quality is first rate and fitment is great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have the original cat back I think it's 2.5 inches. I since then installed a 3 inch down pipe and would love to upgrade to a 3 inch.
I wonder is there a part that would convert from the 2.5 to 3 inch without buying the entire cat back? 
Fantastic Price btw on a great system. Puts the Borla to shame in quality. If you want noise get the Borla, if you want durability and a great mellow sound get Blue Flame.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

I have the 42DD and Nothing hits or rubs anywhere. No complaints about the Blue Flame system at all. The only problem I have is with the 42DD downpipe bolts. They rusted out in no time. Blue flame is all good.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Ahhhh....
Can anyone comment on the install and fitment on the Blue Flame downpipe?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Does the 2.5" Cat-Back System also fit on the 225?

Blue Flame only lists the above sizes for each application.
And FYI, I hope to have the downpipe pricing nailed down tomorrow! Stay tuned! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Does the 2.5" Cat-Back System also fit on the 225?

Of course it does. I have mine now on my 225 for over 3 years and loving it.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy (IndyTTom)*

so is the tt 225 exhaust 3in or not??
aside from the sport where it connects to the stock downpipe.
imay get this exaust and at a later date go BT, and get a downpipe then.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy (speed51133!)*

Blue Flame lists the 180 and 225 *quattro* systems as being full 3".
The 150 and 180 *2WD* systems are slightly smaller at 2.5".


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Blue Flame lists the 180 and 225 *quattro* systems as being full 3".
The 150 and 180 *2WD* systems are slightly smaller at 2.5".

Mike you need to check this - EVERY Blueflame ever fitted to a TT 225hp in the US is a 2.75" system and it's listed as a 100mm system on their website. Even the one I have on my TT - which was branded a Forge








While it is entirely possible that they have changed this since they started manufacturing a 3" DP - the current Catbacks ARE 2.75" with a portion at the front reduced to 2.5" to mate with the stock cats. In looking at the BlueFlame Website - their 3" DP necks down to what appears to be 2.5" to use the stock clamp. 










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:52 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Blue Flame Exhaust Group Buy ([email protected])*

As I said before, I am going off of the most current price list they have provided to us. It very well may be inaccurate.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

So any downpipes for a 180 Quattro?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_So any downpipes for a 180 Quattro?

The fitment is based on 2WD or quattro drivetrain options.
You would order the 225 quattro DP.
I hope to have the pricing cleared up with Blue Flame ASAP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have updated the first post with the quattro downpipe pricing.
Please note the following:
*The reason that the high-flow cat section to mate to the OEM downpipe is so much more expensive than the full replacement downpipe is that the full replacement downpipe uses only 1 catalytic converter, whereas the cat replacement pipe uses 2 catalytic converters. 
From a cost savings perspective, it really makes sense to order the full replacement downpipe.*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just less than a week left! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The group buy ends this week Friday!
Get those orders in if you're interested in participating.
We'll be following up with participants regarding shipping costs and deposits by then! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We have 18 total participants so far, and I have followed up with everyone either via e-mail and/or telephone, so please check your inbox and voicemail if you have not yet heard from me.
We will stop accepting participants as of 5:00 PM EST tomorrow, so if you're still interested in joining for 15% off, please contact us as soon as possible.
[email protected]


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We are now calling this group buy officially closed, having nearly doubled our goal by reaching a total of 19 participants!








Thanks to all those who have joined in. We have followed up with all of you either via telephone or e-mail, so please check those inboxes and voicemails.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just got the exhaust. ill post up some pics and stuff later.
i havent measured it yet, cant find the tape measure, but can someone verify it is 3in???


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

this blue flame tt 225 quattro exhaust is not 3in.....
it was advertised as 3in, and its not.

i ordered 3in, wanted 3in, was told i was getting 3in, and did not....

waiting to see what "they" say....opcorn:


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

What size is it?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

OD of the pipe is 2.75in.

i mean this is rediculous.

i cant believe forge is ignoring this either.....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Not really. I mean, what size do you think a 2x4 is? Actually, 1.5"x3.5".


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

2x4 is a piece of wood, and is a term defining a specific cut of wood. if i ordered a 10 foot beam of a 2x4 and you gave me 8ft, would you use that excuse??

i hope to god your joking, because i think this is total crap, and im totally pissed.

3in exhaust is a benchmark for high hp turbo cars, and many people specifically want 3in exhaust. 
when you advertise 3in, and i question, is it 3in, and you accept an order for 3in exhaust and you ship 2.75, that is not only bad business, its also a breach of contract.

i do not accept this. i understand your not the seller, but seems like your siding with them.
this is a total change in the terms, and I want this addressed by forge asap.....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I was joking. However, have you installed and are you unhappy with the performance?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

So let me make sure I'm reading this correctly.....

You received your system yesterday, and post on the forums regarding a potential issue with your shipment, and have apparently made no attempts whatsoever to contact us until today via forum PM, waiting instead to see if we find and respond to this forum posting. 

Nevermind the fact that the forum software has changed since this thread died off, and thread subscriptions no longer exist, so I wouldn't have known to check this thread anyway.

If you wanted this addressed immediately, we have a telephone number and e-mail addresses and you had all day today to try to get in touch with us, instead of accusing us of ignoring you. Sorry, but we don't spend all day scouring the forums.

Please contact us tomorrow so that we can address your concerns. 

407-447-5363
[email protected]

The forums should NOT be your first, let alone only means of trying to contact and communicate with us.

Additionally, since you think you were somehow lied to or misled, please check the Blue Flame site. What I advertised for sale was believed to be accurate and correct based on their website and the price list provided to me; a fact which I clearly stated to you and in this thread.

http://www.blueflameperformance.com/prange.php?modelid=6&makeid=5&pageid=3


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

To forge: normally I'd agree with you not to drag it on forums. However you solicited buyers by starting this thread and got many buyers by promoting it via this thread. I also asked you on the thread about 3in and you verified. The fact it is 2.75 and not 3in while the thread STILL says 3in needs to be addressed in the same forum as the solicitation. It's only fair evryone who ordered 3in exhaust sees this as many probably don't even measure the pipes. 

It's not the end of the world but it was misrepresentation of a MATERIAL fact. 
I'll call you soon to address specifics I'm too busy with real life right now.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I am happy to concede that a mistake has been made concerning the size of the piping, however, as stated previously, I was given information from Blue Flame, and I simply relayed that via this thread. If the data provided to me was inacurate, I sincerely apologize, but do not take full responsibility. I will be sure to list the correct piping diameter in the future.

That having been said, a 2.75" (70mm) system is not necessarily "_sub-par_", and in many cases, may even be ideal, providing better performance than a full 3" (76mm) system. Depending on the size of the engine and other factors of the application in question, too large of a pipe diameter may actually result in too much turbulence within the piping that can actually disrupt and even slow down airflow, which can actually result in a loss of performance. Typically a loss of torque down low. In that instance, smaller diameter piping can result in a higher rate of airflow which is optimal regardless of the pipe diameter. That's not to say that space constraints aren't a contributing factor, as 70mm piping may have been used for suspension and underbody clearance, but I digress.....

The issue now, is that you have accused us of ignoring you when you have clearly made no attempts to contact us directly. Real life apparently hasn't kept you from finding time to sit here and type out this rant, so you could have used that time to pick up a phone or write me an e-mail. 

If you purchase a product from a hardware store, and find when you get home that it wasn't exactly what you thought you had purchased, you don't jump onto an internet forum and expect the manufacturer to resolve the issue for you via that forum. You go back to the store or contact them directly and relate your experience on the forum after the fact. This should be no different. It's real noble to want to share your experience and information with the rest of the community, but don't use that as an excuse for your failure to give us the opportunity address your concerns first and foremost. 

At this point, since this is how you are choosing to handle this, you are welcome to a full refund of the purchase price if you no longer wish to keep the exhaust. We will gladly send you a return shipping label, and will refund your money upon its return to us.

Please contact me privately to make the necessary arrangements.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Mike, who stocks the exhaust in the US? 

Is there a Blueflame website other than the UK one? 

Current US price?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We are the new North American distributor for the Blue Flame line, and we are currently working on integrating their product range into our own website, so that's not quite up and running yet, but it should be soon.

The most current offerings for the MK1 TT and the current US pricing is as follows:

MK1 TT 180 2WD:

2.5" Cat-less Downpipe (to use with stock cat-back) - $383
2.5" Downpipe with High-Flow Cat (to use with stock cat-back) - $689

2.5" Cat-Back System - $574

Full 2.5" Turbo-Back (with cat) - $1263
Full 2.5" Turbo-Back (cat-less) - $957

__________________________________________________ _____

MK1 TT 225 AWD:

3" Cat-less Downpipe (to use with stock cat-back) - $728
3" Downpipe with High-Flow Cat (to use with stock cat-back) - $996

High-Flow Cat Section (to OEM Downpipe) - $1150
De-Cat Pipe (to OEM Downpipe) - $421

2.75" Cat-Back System - $789

3"-2.75" Turbo-Back (with cat) - $1785
3"-2.75" Turbo-Back (cat-less) - $1517

Edit: Corrected some pricing errors.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info Mike.

Steve


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Forge Motorsport is now offering the ever popular Blue Flame exhaust systems again for the Audi TT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the 3.2


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Mike, is the current pricing really that high! Those increases from the group buy prices are more than 15%. And, I don't think the dollar has fallen against the euro or pound that much since March.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I believe those were "group buy" prices and not based on exchange rate.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Correct, but I believe I read that the group buy prices were a 15% discount from regular pricing. The new prices are much more than 15% from the group buy. I was just asking in case there was an error. Blue Flame may be great, but not that great for a cat-less downpipe.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Good point. 

I just looked at the 225Q cat-back list price on the blue flame home page. It's 515GBP which is approximately $762. (I did not compare other items' prices.) Mikes current cat-back list price is $789, very near UK list. Obviously forge is paying less than the UK-list plus some amount for shipping from UK to US. 

In my mind, the $789, while more than I'm ready to pay, is not out of line given the UK list.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Agreed, but the group buy was supposed to be a 15% discount. Add 15% to the group buy price and you SHOULD be at regular price.

Add 15% ($64.50) to the gb price of $430 for the cat-less downpipe and you get $494.50, not $728! That's all. I'd pay the $494.50 (since 42DD is $575) _*but not $728*_ (since 42DD is $575)!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Since the end of the group buy, the pricing has obviously returned to the normal retail level, however Blue Flame has also revised their pricing, and a number of items went up in price, so the latest numbers I have posted reflect that latest change. The US pricing is based on more than simply the exchange rate. We must consider the freight cost from the UK to us, as well as the importation duties we pay to bring them into the US.

Comparing to other competitive systems on the market is fine, but don't forget which systems are made from mild steel and which are full stainless. That will account for some significant differences as well. Compared to other similarly constructed systems on the market, and considering a lifetime warranty is offered that you wont find anywhere else in the industry, we feel the pricing is more than competitive.


----------

